# FR: parenthèses et ponctuation



## demon001

Où doit-on mettre la ponctuation quand on a des parenthèses?
Au dedans (blah blah blah?)
ou en dehors
(blah blah blah)?

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Sans être spécialiste, que la phrase dans laquelle les parenthèses sont incises a sa propre ponctuation mais que le texte entre parenthèses, également, peut avoir sa propre ponctuation (virgules, points d'exclamation, d'interrogation ...) ?
Tu vois ce que je veux dire ?


----------



## demon001

Cette explication manque un peu de clareté, peux-tu préciser?


----------



## Maître Capello

Si tu as une phrase indépendante entre parenthèses, la ponctuation se met à l'intérieur des parenthèses. (Cette phrase-ci est une phrase complète indépendante ; sa ponctuation est à l'intérieur des parenthèses.)

Si par contre une parenthèse fait partie d'une autre phrase (par exemple ici), la ponctuation fait partie de la phrase globale et se met donc à l'extérieur de la parenthèse.

Enfin, si une phrase ou expression entre parenthèse demande une ponctuation particulière telle que des points de suspension, un point d'interrogation ou d'exclamation (comme ici !), il y aura une double ponctuation, une à l'intérieur de la parenthèse et une autre à l'extérieur.

P.S.: Voir aussi nos ressources typographiques.


----------



## demon001

Grands mercis!


----------



## Dr. Baha'i

Not sure if this was said or not, but it seems to me that you would only use question marks or exclamation points within parentheses if the parenthetical thought was interrogative or exclamatory, which given the nature of parenthetical thoughts is not very usual. "Did you see my book (which I have been reading for the past few days)?"
"I'm looking for my book all over the place (did I leave it in the refrigerator?)."


----------



## Maître Capello

That's exactly what I said in my previous post…


----------



## demon001

Je suis comblé!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Maître Capello said:


> That's exactly what I said in my previous post…


Me too! But both in poor French...


----------



## vbdx

Bonjour,

J'ai une question du même ordre : si le texte dans une parenthèse se termine par "etc." et que c'est la fin de la phrase, faut-il mettre un point final après la parenthèse fermante, ou le point placé après "etc." joue-t-il le rôle de point final ?

Ex. : "Il aimait bien les fleurs et les fruits (pommes, raisins, etc.)" ou "Il aimait bien les fleurs et les fruits (pommes, raisins, etc.)."

Merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est comme nous l'avons dit _supra_ : le point abréviatif est évidemment obligatoire après _etc_., mais le point final doit rester en dehors de la parenthèse puisque cette parenthèse ne constitue pas une phrase complète. Il y a donc bien deux points au total.

_Il aimait bien les fleurs et les fruits (pommes, raisins, etc*.*)*.*_


----------



## vbdx

Merci, comme cela c'est bien plus clair.


----------



## Dr. Baha'i

Thanks, Maître! Please excuse my restating what you had said in English in response to the earlier question. My brain has a tendency to go into a fog when I see detailed explanations of such things, especially when they are not written in English.


----------



## l'oiseau

C'est le même qu'en anglais.


----------

